# 2000 Chevy Malibu - Idling issue



## steel-horse (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm working on a 2000 Malibu for a friend and I've got this issue. 

The car was having probelms starting, IE: would turn over but sounded like it was getting no spark or fuel.....checked around and everything seemed ok and the problem went away. 

The next day the car started ok but then started a very fast idle. When the car is running in gear or not it it iles way too fast (almost 3K in park and 1200 in gear).....any thoughts? I tried the map sensor but still the same thing....I'm Thinking idle control valve, need help:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey steel-horse,
Welcome to the forum :wave:.
Not certain with idle problems, though i always recommend that the O2 censors be replaced every other time the plugs are done as these cause all sorts of problems. I have an 2003 malibu not seen this problem yet.
Also might try fuel filter, Etc cheap way out some times not a "fix" all but.....
Do you have an computer codes in the PCM?
Might go by auto zone think they will tell you what the code means if you have any(FREE).
Hope i helped you, let me know what the fix is ok :4-dontkno?


----------



## steel-horse (Jun 29, 2007)

SO here's the deal. The car has already had the infamous ignition switch problem and replaced. The problem this time was the IAC (Idle Air control valve) After I changed that it runs smooth.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sweet,
glade to hear that.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

excellent


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

steel-horse said:


> SO here's the deal. The car has already had the infamous ignition switch problem and replaced. The problem this time was the IAC (Idle Air control valve) After I changed that it runs smooth.


 Yeah,
Chevy is famous for the wont start with these ignitions. Guess they wear out and don't read the resistance correctly from the key. Think there is a buy-pass for this problem, so you don't have to replace the ignition but basically it disables the factory security.


----------

